# Little monster from Cut the Rope



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Olivia the little girl that I am a nanny to is in love with the little monster who eats the candy.  How would I ask the company to please consider making a stuff animal out of the little monster?  She is four and loves playing the game too, for four she is on the fourth level already with no help.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Nom Nom is really cute. It wouldn't hurt to contact the company and see if they have plans for a Nom Nom toy. 

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

It looks like you can get one here. 

http://www.toywiz.com/cuttherope.html


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like Sparkle beat me to it -- here's the pic-link of one...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

This past weekend I saw Cut the Rope toys next to Angry Birds toys at a store.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish they made stuff for plants vs zombies. My eight year old is hooked and wants to decorate his room in PVZ theme - but they don't make linens or wall decals for that. Too bad - it would be really cute.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sherylh96 (Jan 13, 2012)

They make them!  If there is a Fry's Electronics around you, check there.  They have them here, in the main aisle.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww! That little monster is so cute from Cut the Rope. That's cool they have one you can buy! Thanks, geniebeanie, for bring up the thread and, sparklemotion, for producing the link, and, Tip 10, for the picture.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I got him right on Amazon.com! Olivia is going to be thrilled.


----------

